# Just ordered ...



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

... my XD9SC. Looks like my XD40 will have a little brother. I'm hoping it will be in mid week so I can put it through its paces and start carrying it before we go away for the weekend. 

I'll be posting pics when it comes in.

Now's the part I hate the most .... waiting.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Was yours grape flavored? Cherry? Raspberry?

LOL

Good choice. Did you find a good deal?

JW, aka Kool-Aid Pusher


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Plain ol' black. Nothin' fancy for me. 

Got it for $426 plus shipping. and FFL of course Not a phenomenal deal, but some of the booths I saw at the gun show I went to yesterday were trying to get $500+ for them (and people were buying!) and the best I saw was $460, so I did manage to come out OK.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I also prefer my Kool-Aid in "Licorice" Flavor...

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I was toying with the idea of the bi-tone for a little more corrosion resistance, especially when we get back to FL permanently, but then I figured there was no need considering how I baby my guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good deal there Todd. Glad to here you got the 9mm. Never shot one till the daughter came up with one and I like it real well. Of corse she got a Glock. I have shot the the .45XD and that is a real shooter. Good luck with it and see you soon I hope.:smt023


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

haha guys what's with the "Kool-Aid" term? I've seen it in posts realted to XDs but I guess I just missed the boat on this one. Who coined it?


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

jim jones, although it was actually Flavor-Aid

I think the term is being tossed around in this forum because so many people are realizing that the Springfield Armory eXtreme Duty pistols may just be the best pistols ever made... ever.:mrgreen::smt043:smt068


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats, Todd. It's about time!! 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Good deal there Todd. Glad to here you got the 9mm. Never shot one till the daughter came up with one and I like it real well. Of corse she got a Glock. I have shot the the .45XD and that is a real shooter. Good luck with it and see you soon I hope.:smt023


I think I'm going to be happy with the 9mm. I had a Taurus PT92 waaaaaay back and enjoyed the caliber. Plus, there's no beating the fact that the 9mm is a heck of a lot cheaper to shoot. If we ever get back there (we're already having Realtor problems) you get to add 2 more XD's to your list; the XD40 and the XD9SC!



BeefyBeefo said:


> Congrats, Todd. It's about time!!
> 
> -Jeff-


It took a while, but it will be worth the wait. We all know XD's are happier when they live in packs, kinda like dogs. Hopefully that will hold true for my two. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> It took a while, but it will be worth the wait. We all know XD's are happier when they live in packs, kinda like dogs. Hopefully that will hold true for my two. :smt033


It didn't take long for me to make my pack, regardless of whether I could afford it or not :mrgreen: (damn I can't wait to finish college...almost). They truly are great guns.

-Jeff-


----------

